# No Id



## Dalton (Mar 7, 2019)

So I don't have a photo ID, am I still able to board the train


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 7, 2019)

They _probably_ won't ask for one when you board (usually an e-ticket is enough), but that's definitely not guaranteed, so I would definitely highly recommend you have some sort of government issued photo identification. However on some of the shorter routes, they almost never bother, so could you tell us what train you're taking?


----------



## Dalton (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm going from Pittsburgh to Williston so across the country basically


----------



## pennyk (Mar 7, 2019)

I highly suggest that you get a government issued photo ID prior to traveling on Amtrak.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I highly suggest that you get a government issued photo ID prior to traveling on Amtrak.


This.

Can you get away with not having one? Chances are good.  Are you prepared to be denied boarding in CHI to Williston if you don't?

If you can't get a photo ID, Amtrak rules permit you having two non-photo pieces of ID, as along as one of them is government issued (library card or the like)...


----------



## Dalton (Mar 7, 2019)

Well I have vital records ( i.e. birth certificate and social security card) but I'm just making sure that those are good enough because I have no other way to get home


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2019)

Yep, as long as you have them on you, you meet the "Two pieces of identification, at least one of which is issued by a government authority" requirement.

https://www.amtrak.com/passenger-identification


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 7, 2019)

Guest Dalton said:


> Well I have vital records ( i.e. birth certificate and social security card) but I'm just making sure that those are good enough because I have no other way to get home


Yep, that would be enough, though I would feel somewhat terrified bringing those on a trip. Make sure you don't lose 'em!


----------



## Rasputin (Mar 7, 2019)

I am not sure what Amish passengers carry for ID.  I doubt that they have photo IDs.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 7, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I am not sure what Amish passengers carry for ID.  I doubt that they have photo IDs.


Probably two non-photo IDs, one of which is government issued?


----------



## Dalton (Mar 7, 2019)

That's why I'm getting a room so I don't lose my stuff because I'm moving back home


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 7, 2019)

Guest Dalton said:


> That's why I'm getting a room so I don't lose my stuff because I'm moving back home


Good plan. 

Is this your first time taking Amtrak (or taking it long distance)?


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 7, 2019)

I always have id but bet I havent been asked to show one in last 10 years? I have my eticket for bedroom, they have my name and its up and turn left or right and thats it. Always good however to have a photo id for travel or any other situation that may arise.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 7, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> Probably two non-photo IDs, one of which is government issued?


Actually, nothing. They are exempt because of their religious beliefs. 

If you have a school ID that is acceptable.


----------



## BCL (Mar 7, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I am not sure what Amish passengers carry for ID.  I doubt that they have photo IDs.


I've heard of some Amish who have even taken international flights, where there is no way that another country is going to allow entry without a passport with photo.  But then it's up to the individual church whether or not they feel it's OK to pose for a photo if there's a requirement to do so.  The case I recall was an Amish missionary who brought back measles from the Philippines.  The missionary wasn't vaccinated, and in the Philippines vaccination is spotty.

But yeah - they might have non-photo ID that would be sufficient for Amtrak.  I know in some states they'll issue non-photo ID if the holder has an objection to posing for a photo.

https://www.pennlive.com/midstate/2012/04/religious_questions_for_pennsy.html


----------



## jis (Mar 8, 2019)

They should really accept any reasonable biometric in lieu of a photo. 90% of India runs on thumb imprints in lieu of signatures and often photos until recently, before the advent of the Aadhar Card. Even there the prime identifier is biometric, and every piece of additional problem that comes with it.


----------



## FunNut (Mar 18, 2019)

If you're moving back home you should have your important documents with you on the train. The SS card and birth certificate are certainly adequate, as mentioned here. When I travel I take photocopies of important information and documents. Since you're permanently moving, use the originals but make sure they are securely stored, as in a small backpack that you keep with you at all times. Good luck on your move.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 18, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> They are exempt because of their religious beliefs.



I never knew photo identification was only intended for secularists.




BCL said:


> I've heard of some Amish who have even taken international flights, where there is no way that another country is going to allow entry without a passport with photo.



It's true that tourists need passports, visas, etc. However, with the right approvals you can travel on an international flight without a passport or conventional photo identification. This is mainly used for situations involving the movement of suspects, prisoners, and refugees, but there are other cases as well. If a given destination country feels especially close to a sect that refuses to secure photo identification they could petition the country of origin to allow someone from that community to travel without the usual documentation. This request may necessitate a official guarantor and/or diplomatic handler but once both countries (and the airline) are in agreement almost anything is possible.


----------



## 3rdRRU_PhuBai (Apr 16, 2019)

I always carry all my "papers," even when stepping outdoors just to get the mail.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 17, 2019)

You don't have anything listed here: https://www.amtrak.com/terms-and-conditions.html#termsOfTransportation-passengerIdentification


----------

